# Georgian Recipes



## RMS (Nov 16, 2005)

Does anyone have any Republic of Georgia recipes?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 16, 2005)

Interesting question!!  I found this site, seems authentic enough and bookmarked for myself, too... obviously their cuisine is big on meats, but there are also interesting vegetable recipes too... I hope you will enjoy!

http://sisauri.tripod.com/ref/cuisine/cuisine.html#4


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 16, 2005)

Actually the site looks very interesting. Georgian cooking is complecated and rewarding. They are most hospitable people I know. There other sites you can find, but this one looks very comprehencive, so try it, let us know how you liked it.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 16, 2005)

man, this topic has been on my mind for some time now...  

i would recommend picking up the book "a georgian feast", by darra goldstein.


here's one, for georgian egg salad, aka azelila.
http://www.recipezaar.com/121404

another, chicken with tomatoes, aka chakhokhbili:
http://www.kartuli.com/site/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=180

and another, georgian candied walnuts, gozinaki, and cheesebread, khachapuri
http://kartuli.com/site/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=177


btw, your member name is also a mathematical value for effective average, or root mean square, rms.


----------



## RMS (Nov 16, 2005)

Thank you for the web site.  It does look interesting.  I see at the bottom there is a link for a place that sells Georgian wines.  They are just delicious.
If anyone knows of any other sites I'd love to see those too.  
Thank you again, much appreciated!


----------



## RMS (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks to you also Bucky!  I think we posted at the same time!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 16, 2005)

Your welcome RMS!  I never tried Georgean wine, but I noticed some similar characteristics in their cuisine to those of mediterranean.  So it is quite possible that they also produce excellent wines... Now we must try some of the recipes and exchange the results


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 16, 2005)

Here is onother one. I found the recipe on this site true to the original ones.

http://www.millionmenu.info/eng/books/catalog/series2/book17/rbook17/


----------



## buckytom (Nov 16, 2005)

i have had georgian wines, and they were good, but fairly sweet, and extremely potent. most oenophiles would turn their noses up at it, but it goes really well with russian/turkish/armenian/azerbaijani inspired foods.
they did come in very interesting bottles. handpainted ones, and others were ceramic.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 16, 2005)

Now I got curious about their wine bottle and I found these... Were they something like this?  How cooool!!  this is really a work of art!!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 16, 2005)

yup, some were like the ones on the right. hand made bottles, so they were'nt perfectly symmetrical. like the person at the kiln was dipping in to the "profits"...


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 16, 2005)

Now I would like to see what happens if you were the kiln attendant...


----------



## RMS (Nov 16, 2005)

The wine I tasted wasn't in a fancy bottle.  (Those are gorgeous)  The bottle was fairly plain but written in georgian.  Yes, it was sweet.  (I like sweet wine)  It would make a good desert wine.  (the one I tasted was red)

I'm going to try to make something georgian this weekend.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 16, 2005)

Yum, we also love sweet red wines!!  I will try and see if we can find it around Rome...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RMS let us know how your georgian dinner turns out... we would like to do that too when a opportunity arises!!


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 16, 2005)

here is a phone number I found for Georgian wine supplier 1-718-369-9200.Did not try to call.


----------



## RMS (Nov 16, 2005)

I'll let you know how it turns out!


----------

